# Hello from SnowEater



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Stan, I am in NYC and I am very excited about snowboarding... I snowboarded 2 times previously in my life. I really liked it but I was not athletically ready for it. I just started working out and getting my mid and lower body in shape.

I will be posting here to get info on a boot board and binding for newbs... so watch for my post and help if you can.

I am planning to either go to Hunter, Big Bolder etc...

See you around guys.


----------

